# Cardiac Concerns later in life



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

I am 71 and ride four days a week (3,000+miles off-road/year) with a great group of older riders who ride mostly rain or shine all year round here on the north coast of California. Some of us have been professional athletes at one point in our lives. For me it was skiing/racing/coaching. I never pushed the endurance thing, but have friends who did and now are seeing changes to their cardiac health. I ride for life and the thrill of being alive. My medical history is clean for the most part barring periodic injuries which goes with the territory. You ride = you'll have injuries sooner or later.

Several years ago I started the thread below to get a discussion going regarding cardiac concerns for us older serious riders, mostly around a-fib which several of my riding buddies have experienced. Unfortunately, it does not go away. If you are experiencing any thing close to this, start finding a sport's medicine/cardiologist physician who is empathic to your situation and future goals.

I feel this forum is a perfect place to continue this relevant discussion after reading a similar concern this morning here. Hope this helps those who maybe experiencing or know someone with similar health issues and concerns.

http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/cardiac-concerns-later-life-983825-2.html#post12849659


----------

